# Solved: Mac Beeps - 3 short 2 long 3 short after power cut



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,
I have a friend who has just called with a problem on the Mac PC they have - its about 2/3 years old and allin one complete with screen etc

they had a dishwasher keep blowing the main house fuse box - about three times today 
and now the MAC when swithed on just bleeps a series

3 short 3 long 3 short then a pause and then restarts the series 

any ideas please ?

EDIT:
looking around google appears to be S.O.S - and a logic board issue - cant seem to find any suggestions as to any possible fixes - other than service repair 

Anyone Used Apple UK for a repair / they purchased from PC World and are planning to take back tomorrrow - or with the snow we currently have falling / forecast later in the week


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi etaf - 3 beeps signals that the RAM banks did not pass the memory test. Have your friend try to reseat the RAM.

Hope that helps.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for that - does it matter that the other bleeps occur at the same time
3S-3L-3S


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

No. The beeps signify a RAM issue. Hopefully reseating will help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for that - with the snow in south UK - I cant get over to have a look and they have booked into an applestore for repair sat - with the three power surges i suspect it got damaged......

i'll let you know the outcome ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Logic Board Replaced at the Mac Store - £350


----------

